# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Whirlpool] πλυντήριο ρούχων, ρίχνει τον γενικό διακόπτη κατά την εκκίνηση.

## costas1980

Καλησπέρα και συγχαρητήρια για τις χρήσιμες συμβουλές που δίνεται εδώ!
Στο πλυντήριο μάρκας wirlpool και περίπου 10 ετίας, παρουσιάζεται το παρακάτω πρόβλημα, το βάζουμε στην πρίζα αφού επιλέξουμε πρόγραμμα  και με το που πάει να εκκινήσει, ρίχνει το γενικό διακόπτη του ρεύματος.Ο κάδος γυρίζει κανονικά,από απροσεξία υπερφορτώθηκε με ρούχα την προηγούμενη μέρα από την εμφάνιση  του προβλήματος αυτού..Τί λέτε να είναι; μπορώ να το επισκευάσω μόνος μου;ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> υπερφορτώθηκε με ρούχα την προηγούμενη μέρα από την εμφάνιση του προβλήματος αυτού.


Οπότε πιθανά θα ψάξεις για διαρροή στο μοτέρ , αλλά και στον διακόπτη πόρτας (τυχόν μαυρίσματα από ζόρι ή και μυρωδιές καμένου)
Άλλο ... προλαβαίνει να πάρει νερό? και να γυρίσει το μοτέρ έστω μερικές φορές? ή αμέσως πέφτει η ασφάλεια.

----------


## costas1980

με το που μπαίνει σε λειτουργία η ασφάλεια πέφτει σε 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα, με το που πάει να εκκινήσει.δεν νομίζω να προλαβαίνει να πάρει στροφές ή νερό.η πόρτα οπτικά φαίνεται μια χαρά, δεν μυρίζει καμμένο και το προστατευτικό λάστιχο του πλυντηρίου είναι σε καλή κατάσταση.δεν έχει φθορά ή κάποια τρύπα έστω.και κλείνει κανονικά ή πόρτα. επίσης ο κάδος περιστρέφεται κανονικά με το χέρι μου.Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση!

----------


## dimitris8x

Μπορει να ειναι και πυκνωτης! Πρέπει να το ανοίξεις και να δεις που ειναι το βραχυκύκλωμα! Σιγουρα ρίχνει τον γενικό διακόπτη η ρίχνει το ρελε;

----------


## FILMAN

Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να ρίχνει τον γενικό *διακόπτη;* Η μοναδική περίπτωση να πέσει ο γενικός διακόπτης είναι να τον σπρώξεις με το χέρι!

Και επίσης είναι δύσκολο να είναι πυκνωτής.

Αν βάλεις το φις ανάποδα στην πρίζα, δουλεύει;

----------


## UV.

Κώστα θα έχεις το ίδιο πρόβλημα στην αντίσταση όπως εδώ

----------


## costas1980

σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τον χρόνο σας.δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος και δεν ξέρω αν το εκφράσα σωστά αλλά οταν είπα πέφτει ο γενικός εννοούσα ότι δεν έχει ρεύμα ολόκληρο το σπίτι και πρέπει να πάω στον γενικο να σηκώσω το ρελέ.

----------


## jakektm

η γνωμη μου
1. το μοτερ εχει βραχυκυκλωμα/-ματα
2. ο γενικος διακοπτης λογικα ειναι και ασφαλεια ταυτοχρονα, εχει θεμα.μου εχουν τυχει αυτοματοι στα 16αμπερ να πεφτουν με φορτιο 2αμπερ και οφειλοταν στον ιδιο τον αυτοματο.

----------


## nyannaco

> ο γενικος διακοπτης λογικα ειναι και ασφαλεια ταυτοχρονα


Οχι φίλε μου, σε ένα κανονικό οικιακό πίνακα, ή διακόπτης θα είναι κάτι, ή ασφάλεια.


> μου εχουν τυχει αυτοματοι στα 16αμπερ να πεφτουν με φορτιο 2αμπερ και οφειλοταν στον ιδιο τον αυτοματο.


Αν και μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό που λες (χαλασμένος μικροαυτόματος), στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι σαφές ότι αυτό που πέφτει δεν είναι ασφάλεια αλλά το ρελέ (σωστά, ο διακόπτης διαφορικής έντασης).

Και, αφού ρίχνει το ρελέ πριν ακόμη πάρει νερό, λογικά δεν είναι το μοτέρ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τον χρόνο σας.δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος και δεν ξέρω αν το εκφράσα σωστά αλλά οταν είπα πέφτει ο γενικός εννοούσα ότι δεν έχει ρεύμα ολόκληρο το σπίτι και πρέπει να πάω στον γενικο να σηκώσω το ρελέ.


Μέχρι τώρα τι έκανες? άνοιξες καπάκια? (βγαλμένο το ρεύμα) έριξες μια οπτική ματιά? Με πολύμετρο για διαρροές στα βασικά? (αντίσταση / μοτέρ/αντλία) κτλ
Δεν είπες και τι μοντέλο είναι

----------


## dimitris8x

Αν ρίχνει τον ρελε, κοίταξε την αντισταση οπως είπε και ο UV παραπανω. Άποσυνδεση την και μέτρησε την με πολυμετρο να δεις αν εχει διαρροή

----------


## costas1980

Θα τα δοκιμάσω αυτά παιδιά και αν δεν βρω άκρη θα φωνάξω ειδικό. ευχαριστώ.

----------

